# Amazing Auto!



## Overread (Feb 25, 2009)

This is a theme for your best shots taken in full auto mode on the camera no aperture priority or shutter priority tricks - This is for pure camera controled exposure - so lets see you beat that full manual mode!
don't be afraid to think outside the box - this is auto mode not point and shoot mode - try controlling the lighting - trick the camera into giving the right exposures for creativity!


----------



## stsinner (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## BoblyBill (Feb 26, 2009)

Hmmmm... I like this!!! I'll have to try this out tonight!!!


----------



## leighthal (Feb 26, 2009)

Here is my totally auto photo ala green mode. Even auto focusing which I normally never have turned on. Straight from the camera, no photoshop (except for on board camera b/w conversion).


----------



## Joves (Feb 26, 2009)

But I have a D300 and it has no greenbox on it.


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 26, 2009)

Joves said:


> But I have a D300 and it has no greenbox on it.



Go out and buy a real camera.  &*#$ing noobs...


----------

